# Need brushes



## smitty62 (Apr 24, 2010)

Does anyone know where replacement brushes can be found for an old Craftsman Model 315.17380--P/N 2-624203-03 ? Sears don't have them and the ereplacementparts site doesn't cover Craftsman. Who made Craftsman routers in the '70's??


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

smitty62 said:


> Does anyone know where replacement brushes can be found for an old Craftsman Model 315.17380--P/N 2-624203-03 ? Sears don't have them and the ereplacementparts site doesn't cover Craftsman. Who made Craftsman routers in the '70's??


Sears PartsDirect is where you get Craftsman parts. I just checked there and they are discontinued. Don't ya just love Sears:wacko: Although most other suppliers do the same thing, planned obsolescence. :cray:
I would suggest to try ACE hardware or similar and try to find some that are close. Brushes are just a hunk of carbon with a wire attached. The trick is to find a set that will fit nicely into the hole and make contact with the cap. You may also check the yellow pages for electric motor repair shops. They should be able to make up a set for you.


----------



## Frank Lee (Nov 29, 2008)

*brushes*

Push comes to pull you can find something close then file or sandpaper to fit. I have done it and it does work. when you live in the desert tou learn to improvise Frank Lee, Kingman Az.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Some times you can find parts on Ebay,at one time a guy was selling just OLD Craftsman router parts, it's worth the time to look around..

craftsman parts, Home Garden, eBay Motors. Great deals on eBay!

PC parts stuff
http://cgi.ebay.com/PORTER-CABLE-69...=ViewItem&pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item563ba97745

=======


====


----------

